# Corpsing with latex, paper towels and tissues



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I had a few requests for a how-to on the Bucky corpse I did, so here's the basic run-down of it. I didn't take many pictures since there's already so many corpsing tutorials out there.

Materials used:

1/4 gallon Cementex L-200 Casting Latex
paper towels
tissues 
Skeleton
2 long screws
MinWax stains in Jacobean and Ipswich Pine
metal handled hobby brushes (or any small paintbrush)
rubber gloves for staining
old rag for staining
small paint brush or craft sponge for staining
some hair and glue (optional)

I started by taking the hardware off of Bucky's skull. I used a couple of screws to hold the jaw in the wide open position, then I took a heat gun to the lower jaw and softened it so that I could pull it forward some so it wasn't open TOO wide.










I gave Bucky a base coat of latex on the area I was working on, just to make sure I had good adhesion. I took a paper towel (split it to make it one-ply) and dipped it in the latex, then squeezed the excess off and draped it over the skeleton. I did this in most of the large areas like the rib cage, pelvis, neck, etc. This was the basic foundation for the more fragile tissue to go on top of.









I used the paper towels to do the inside of the mouth and jaw and the eye sockets as well. Once the paper towel parts were dry, I worked on getting the hands and feet ready. I used hot glue to position all of the fingers and toes in the right way since they were all out of whack. I also snipped the little spring off of the section between the thumb and index finger. Since I'm corpsing over that, I don't need it there to hold it in place. I just kind of shot glue in between each joint.

Then I started to brush latex onto the areas I was working on, then place a strip of one-ply tissue on it, then brush more latex over that. How it will look depends on how hard you brush it, how much latex you use, and whether you just kind of push it around til it looks good. The best thing about corpsing is that it does not have to be perfect. I left some holes here and there, some exposed bone. It's all about personal preference for that stuff.



















I wanted a different look for the face area, so I kind of rolled some tissue into a strip and dipped it into the latex, then draped it across the cheek bone down to the jaw. I also gave a small hint of remaining eyelids using small rolled strips of dipped tissue.










I gave the entire thing a last brushing of latex to make sure I didn't miss any spots and to smooth it out some. To finish it up, I used some Jacobean stain and brushed it on, wiped off immediately leaving a nice aged look. Of course, one of my son's friends said it was too "brown", so I went over that with the Pine stain and that kind of removed some of the darker color and made it look better. Last step was to glue some hair on. I cleaned my hairbrush and used the escapees. I just hot glued it on. A little here, a little there. Regular old Elmer's glue would work too. That's really about it.

I've also had questions on the difference between using the "fresh" latex and the expired stuff... The major differences are that the fresh dries white. The expired dries an amberish clear. I've used the expired as glue for hair and eyebrows and for a final outer coating on my latex heads. Can't do that with the fresh stuff unless you want to paint again. Also, the fresh stuff is much thinner. Think MILK. The expired is more like a thin yogurt. The expired also smells more of ammonia.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the How-to.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great tips, also enjoyed the tips on the differences between fresh and expired latex. Thanks!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice work, I enjoy seeing each persons visions of a corpse which can range from almost just bones to a fair amount of dead dry flesh. Also thanks for showing me how the L-200 did, I use the thicker #874. Sometime by itself, sometimes with nylons, and with nylons and tissue paper. Nice pics too, I may use the skull close-up as a background for the pc if you don't mind.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank You Very Much --this Is Going To Be Fun


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all  

Bone Dancer- It is interesting to see what people think of as a corpse in their prop making. When I think of a corpse, I think of more skin, something freshly dug up and smelly. Even dry and mummified, with skin and hair and stuff. Less skin is less corpse-like to me and more like a skeleton with some embellishment. ;-)


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you Ghostess ;O), I think I'll try the expired latex 1st. and see how it goes. yours is awesome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Sure thing, AzK! I really prefer working with the expired stuff myself.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the how-to. That corpse kicks butt.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree! Your corpse does kick some serious butt Ghostess!!!!!! WoW!!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Great tut Ghostess! I need to give paper towels a try. I've got two bucky's that have been calling my name, but that's a project for next years haunt  I think I'll try a combo beginning with the paper towels to cover the large areas and then use pillow batting to add finishing touches here and there.

You've given me a few new ideas on approaching corpsing, thanks!

I still lean towards carpet latex for 2 main reasons though...it doesn't stink and it's super cheap. Of course the trade off is that it takes longer to dry and needs painting or talc to get rid of it's tacky finish. But it's worth it to me.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all...

Cassie, I still haven't tried carpet latex yet. I am always in such a hurry with stuff that the drying time would drive me NUTS! But it's on my list of stuff to try, maybe next year?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I definitely recommend you give it a try. The baby blucky corpse I worked on last night is dry now. But of course, drying time for both latex types depend on amount applied and environment conditions such as heat and humidity.

But if you have the time to wait (as I usually do), the $ you save is sooooo worth it. And I don't know about you, but the stentch of regular latex gags me and makes my eyes water LOL

I've worked with both and found the regular latex a little easier to work with as it's thinner and not quite so sticky but then, the carpet latex can be molded easier because it's thicker. It's definitely a matter of personal preference to the trade offs but when it comes to the end product, both are about the same.

With that said, I think that both have earned their place in corpsifying because while doing my zombie arms, carpet was fantastic but doing baby blucky, regular latex would have been much easier to work with on such a small piece.

Did I mention that I love how well you work the paper towels? I can't wait to give it a try!

Can you post a pic of this corpse body when it's finished? I'd love to see the whole thing.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow! Great tutorial!!! I would *love* to try something like this some year... though it might be a little too scary for my usual guests.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info Cassie, carpet latex will be in my future. I just don't like that whole "tacky" thing. I'm way too "instant gratification" type...lol
The other pics are in the showroom:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8278

And thanks Toktorill!


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

that corpse kinda looked like one of my ex's! No, really, awesome work there, and thanks for the how to.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL... Thanks!


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!! I will be attempting a full Skeleton Corpsing very soon!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Great tutorial Ghostess, your work was great and I love the freshly dug look and I love a mummified look as well. Always have worked with the latex carpet adhesive myself and love it. Also found that if you give it a day to set-up then stain it, it will dry very well....think the stain aids in that effect...at least in my experience!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

This is really great, thanks for the how to.


----------

